# Drilling a hole here that comes out there



## Nick Hulme (Aug 8, 2016)

This is an old one so I expect most of you know it already. 

You have a part and you want a hole that goes in here - 







And comes out here - 






So you centre both points











Then you get you one of these - 






And put it here - 






Drill both ways up, each time with the bottom hole on the centre, the target here is a 7mm hole so I started with 5mm from each end - 






Then drill freehand through from each end with the next size up, 6mm here, 






And finally finished size from each end and you're golden - 






Demo is wood but I've used it on Aluminium and steel parts, sometimes you need a custom centre tip, 

 - Nick


----------



## 10K Pete (Aug 8, 2016)

Yeah, I learned that trick a long time ago. Pretty darn slick, who ever came
up with that .........

Pete


----------



## Edke6bnl (Aug 9, 2016)

great idea new to me. thanks


----------

